# mit 2 Rechnern über ISDN ins Internet! HILFE!



## Kopper (3. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich habe 2 Windows XP-Rechner mit Lan verbunden.
Das LAN funktioniert einwandfrei!

Der eine Rechner ist über USB an ein ISDN-Modem angeschlossen und kann ohne Probleme ins Internet.

Der zweite Rechner soll nun über die LAN-Verbindung ebenfalls ins Internet gelangen können.

Welche Einstellungen muss ich vornehmen, damit der zweite Rechner ins Internet kann? Gibt es vielleicht ein tutorial oder ähnliches?

Bitte helft mir schnellst möglich  
und vielen Dank schonmal im voraus
Kopper


----------



## daDom (3. Februar 2004)

Ich denke ein Tutorial ist wirklich mal eine gute Sache.
Ich habe auch schon öfters mit diesem Problem zu tun gehabt - niente!
Aber guck mal bei google unter "windows netzwerke".
daDom


----------



## aquasonic (3. Februar 2004)

Soviel ich weiss kannst man das  Modem sharen (Freigeben), aber ich habe keine Ahnung wo und wie du das machen kannst...Am Besten schaust du mal im Handbuch nach ;-) Oder suchst bei


----------



## Helmut Klein (3. Februar 2004)

Solang die Netzwerk Einstellungen stimmen geht das doch einfach über die Internetverbindungsfreigabe die ab Windows 98SE dabei ist bei Windows.

Einfach unter den Optionen der DFÜ-Verbindung einen Haken bei "Internetverbindungsfreigabe".

Ansonsten musst du dir mit anderen Programmen wie Winroute oder Jana aushelfen.


----------

